# Can't Launch Need For Speed World



## Mitizaro (Mar 14, 2011)

I've downloaded the game from official site. Then it updated. 
After that i clicked "Play". The current window dissapears but nothing happens. I tried again - same result. 

I'm using: 
Windows XP (i think it's Service Pack 3) 
CPU: Amd 2.4 (overclocked so it could count as 2.7 i think) 
RAM: 1GB 
Video: nVidia GeForce FX 5900 Zt

A few days ago I couldn't launch Call Of Duty 5: World At War either.

I installed the latest Video drivers and DirectX - Still the same.
The game requires at least nVidia GeForce 6800 - but i think i've played games that require more than what i have.


P.S. - Sorry for the capital "L" in "launch".


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, just in case anyone is wondering, this is from the website here:

http://world.needforspeed.com/

It actually downloads as an installer, and then you have to patch it, which is large. However, the game is free (just installed it and had a bash at a race, and it was good).

Anyway, back to you.... 

Have you waited a while after you clicked Play? It seemed to take a min for mine to kick in, before it loaded up.

eddie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Me thinks your video card is not up to par... i think that card is about 5 years old... from what I know the FX 5xxx is long dead.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

> I'm using:
> Windows XP (i think it's Service Pack 3)
> CPU: Amd 2.4 (overclocked so it could count as 2.7 i think)
> RAM: 1GB
> Video: nVidia GeForce FX 5900 Zt


Re: Need For Speed World
Windows XP Service Pack 3 is a requirement....make sure you have this first.
The GeForce FX 5900 video card is Pixel Shader 2.0a / Vertex Shader 2.0a,
so that shouldn't be a problem, but a dual core CPU requirement might be an issue.

Re: Call Of Duty 5: World At War 
Requires GeForce 6600GT or ATI Radeon 1600XT which are 
Pixel Shader 3.0 / Vertex Shader 3.0 video cards....this game 
won't work with a GeForce FX 5900.


----------



## Mitizaro (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a chat with EA support agent.
After perforiming System Requirements Lab test and telling him the results (which were failure) we concluded that this is the end of the chat.

I don't have money to spent ot my computer. Plus i'm not going to be active gamer for too long.

Thanks for all of your replies. If anyone has a suggestion - he can share it (if he/she wishes).


----------

